# Wtb suzuki foreman prop



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Just call the shop, tell him what you have, mail the check and he'll ship it to you.
Crossroads Prop Shop
361,649.2789
1950 Farik Road
Port Lavaca, Tx 77979

If you call and he doesn't answer, try again. He's just a one man shop.


----------

